# whta are the main four functions according to socionics for an?



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

whata re the main four functions according to socionics for an infp(not mbti infp) and an intp(not mbti intp)?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

naren said:


> whata re the main four functions according to socionics for an infp(not mbti infp) and an intp(not mbti intp)?


It depends on what you mean by main.

The EII, for example:
Strong IEs - Fi Fe Ne Ni - they are confident and good with these.
Conscious IEs - Fi Ne Ti Se - The others are background processes in the subconscious.
Valued IEs - Fi Ne Si Te - The ones they prefer to use.


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

what does those three strong,conscious and valued mean?,and what i mean is the most usage?,and to explain what those three mean also?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

naren said:


> what does those three strong,conscious and valued mean?,and what i mean is the most usage?,and to explain what those three mean also?


Strong - The easiest, most adaptable, most used and most capable IEs. The EII has no difficulties whatsoever with Fi Fe Ne Ni. But they struggle with Ti Te Se Si.

Valued - If an EII could avoid using all other IEs except Fi Ne Si Te, they would do so. They don't trust or care for Fe Ni Se Ti.

Conscious - A conscious thought. An EII is consciously aware of Fi Ne Ti Se. Their Fe Ni Te Si are subconscious - they are not aware what these IEs are doing.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

AZH said:


> Strong - The easiest, most adaptable, most used and most capable IEs. The EII has no difficulties whatsoever with Fi Fe Ne Ni. But they struggle with Ti Te Se Si.
> 
> Valued - If an EII could avoid using all other IEs except Fi Ne Si Te, they would do so. They don't trust or care for Fe Ni Se Ti.
> 
> Conscious - A conscious thought. An EII is consciously aware of Fi Ne Ti Se. Their Fe Ni Te Si are subconscious - they are not aware what these IEs are doing.


To look at it another way (in the context of Model A, specifically), strong functions are in the Ego and Id blocks, valued functions are in the Ego and Super-id blocks, and conscious functions are in the Ego and Super-ego blocks. Based on this outline, one can determine these functions readily for any type.


----------



## Cinnamon Sugar (Dec 13, 2017)

AZH summed up Model A. In Model G Gulenko states that INFps (MBTI INFJs) use Fi when introverting, and INTps (MBTI INTJs) use Ti when introverting. I usually hear it discussed by youtubers as a preference for one over the other, like Te over Ti, but that doesn't negate that they can understand Ti better than say an ESFP.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

naren said:


> whata re the main four functions according to socionics for an infp(not mbti infp) and an intp(not mbti intp)?


In Socionics an INFp is also known as an IEI; an INTp as an ILI. By "main" you probably mean "valued"- the functions that the type enjoys and likes using. For an IEI they are Ni Fe Ti Se and for an ILI they are Ni Te Fi Se.

"Strong" functions: for an IEI they are Ni Fe Ne Fi, for an ILI they are Ni Te Ti Ne. 
"Conscious" functions: for an IEI Ni Fe Si Te, for an ILI Ni Te Si Fe.

"Strong" functions are those the type can use effectively in a broad range of situations, while "Weak" functions are limited mostly to gaining experience or following norms. "Conscious" functions are ones the type is mentally aware of and can regulate on their own initiative, while "Unconscious" functions happen more automatically and without our awareness.

This link could help you get an understanding of how they work. Socionics Model A


----------

